# Deep Purple 2012 Canadian Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some dates just released here

Feb. 2 | St.John’s | Mile One Centre
Feb. 3 | Corner Brook | Pepsi Centre
Feb. 5 | Halifax | Metro Centre
Feb. 6 | Moncton | Centre
Feb. 8 | Ottawa | Civic Centre Theatre
Feb. 9 | Kingston | K-Rock Centre
Feb. 11 | London | John Labatt Centre
Feb. 12 | Toronto | Massey Hall
Feb. 13 | Hamilton | Hamilton Place
Feb. 15 | Winnipeg | MTS Centre
Feb. 16 | Regina | Brandt Centre
Feb. 17 | Saskatoon | TCU Place
Feb. 19 | Calgary | Jubilee Auditorium
Feb. 21 | Edmonton | Rexall Place
Feb. 23 | Prince George | CN Centre
Feb. 25 | Victoria | Memorial Centre
Feb. 26 | Vancouver | Queen Elizabeth Theatre

Their current lineup features singer Ian Gillan, bassist Roger Glover, drummer Ian Paice (the sole original member), guitarist Steve Morse and keyboardist Don Airey


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for posting. This is in my calendar now.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Recent/current setlist:

Deep Purple 
Songs That Built Rock Tour 
M.E.N. Arena, Manchester, UK 2011-11-29 

01 Deep Purple Overture 
02 Highway Star 
03 Hard Lovin' Man 
04 Maybe I'm a Leo 
05 Strange Kind of Woman 
06 Rapture of the Deep 
07 Woman From Tokyo 
08 Contact Lost 
09 Guitar Solo 
10 When a Blind Man Cries 
11 The Well Dressed Guitar 
12 Knocking at Your Back Door 
13 Lazy 
14 No One Came 
15 Keyboard Solo 
16 Perfect Strangers 
17 Space Truckin' 
18 Smoke on the Water 
19 Going Down 
20 Hush (including drum solo)
21 Bass Solo 
22 Black Night 

Band Line-up 

Ian Gillan – vocals, harmonica, percussion 
Steve Morse – guitar 
Roger Glover – bass 
Don Airey – keyboards 
Ian Paice – drums


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Going to see them in Kingston, for the first time... Richie Blackmore is one of my favorite guitar players , too bad he is not with them...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know about other cities, but those ticket prices are crazy--in a bad way.

Purple's been a big influence on me musically, but I can't afford those prices, and I don't know that I'd pay over $100, even if I could.

Especially with no Jon Lord.

But if you're into it--enjoy.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ticket prices here are 45.00 t0 75.00 i thought it was decent, its a small venue, so we will be up front and close..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's a VERY diluted version of Deep Puprple without Jon Lord and Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Ticket prices here are 45.00 t0 75.00 i thought it was decent, its a small venue, so we will be up front and close..


Those prices I could handle.
$45 would be great.

I wonder why it's more here.
Maybe the venue costs?
Or the promoter thinks they can get more?
Randomness?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know why the difference in price, the K-rock holds about 8,000..but you would think the bigger the venue the better the prices should but i think they just keep the ticket prices up higher, to to be in more money for all concerned..

I don't know why anybody would say the band is very diluted, seems like an over statement too me and a insult too the keyboard and lead guitar player..From seeing them play on U-tube i would say they are capable of being in this band.. especially the keyboard player, and i am only saying that because i am a big Rickie Blackmore fan..

You could say Ian Gillan's Voice is diluted by age..Doesn't mean he still cannot sing the songs. 

Looking forward too seeing Deep Purple even if some people think its not the real deal.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess you don't understand the meaning of diluted...no where does this mean the curent members are not good..it means it's NOT the Deep Purple i know and loved. Saw them 4 years or so in Hampton in the States..it was good...and **** was it loud...but it's more the Ian Gillian Show now then a Deep Purple show.



Rick31797 said:


> I don't know why the difference in price, the K-rock holds about 8,000..but you would think the bigger the venue the better the prices should but i think they just keep the ticket prices up higher, to to be in more money for all concerned..
> 
> I don't know why anybody would say the band is very diluted, seems like an over statement too me and a insult too the keyboard and lead guitar player..From seeing them play on U-tube i would say they are capable of being in this band.. especially the keyboard player, and i am only saying that because i am a big Rickie Blackmore fan..
> 
> ...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

zontar said:


> I don't know about other cities, but those ticket prices are crazy--in a bad way.
> 
> Purple's been a big influence on me musically, but I can't afford those prices, and I don't know that I'd pay over $100, even if I could.
> 
> ...


Ticketmaster shows Calgary prices as $65 - $85. Not bad for that economically up community. Same prices as Moncton at Casino NB.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

washburned said:


> Ticketmaster shows Calgary prices as $65 - $85. Not bad for that economically up community. Same prices as Moncton at Casino NB.


When I checked they were all over $100.

Hmm, odd.

Maybe they changed it.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

zontar said:


> When I checked they were all over $100.
> 
> Hmm, odd.
> 
> Maybe they changed it.


Watch out for resellers...they buy up tickets and put up a site that comes up when you search, and charge more. Site looks official and everything. Maybe that's what you got.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

3 out of 5 members is not bad these days ............ better than Skynyrd's numbers. But I do hear you guys - DP was all 5.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

washburned said:


> Watch out for resellers...they buy up tickets and put up a site that comes up when you search, and charge more. Site looks official and everything. Maybe that's what you got.


Perhaps, but I was searching for the official site, and thought it could be resellers.

I've been to the official site before.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> 3 out of 5 members is not bad these days ............ better than Skynyrd's numbers. But I do hear you guys - DP was all 5.


Under Enron accounting principles Skynyrd still has 3 original members: Gary Rossington, Bernice & that Peavey head that survived the plane crash (RIP Ronnie, Steve & Cassie).


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Massey Hall show was quite good. Off to Kijiji to see what I can scrounge for tomorrow in the Hammer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A buddy of mine saw them last night in Hammertown. He said the show was amazing. Gillan is in fantastic shape and the band was smoking.


----------

